# Bulk fig sauce/pickled figs for foie gras



## ChrisChimo (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey guys. I have amazing produce of figs and I want to preserve them as a sauce in the freezer or pickles to serve them pintxos style during the upcoming months. Any good suggestions?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What variety of fig?


----------



## ChrisChimo (Jul 31, 2017)

To be honest I dont really know the name in English but they are green/purple on the outside dark red and very sweet on the inside.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

My rule of thumb. If I have a bounty of an ingredient, I try to preserve it so when I want to use it, I have the widest variety of options. 

Consider freezing some halved and some pureed, once you thaw, you can always add sugar once you have the presentation settled. 

The only wrong way is if you end up throwing some in the trash bin due to spoilage... 
I hate waste...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chutney
compote
pickled in balsamic
spiced in syrup


----------

